# waxstock 2015?



## 1587ant

anybody know if this will be on this year? or if there are any similar shows on?


----------



## Bartl

26th of July at the Ricoh again.


----------



## -Kev-

Where has this been confirmed?..


----------



## 1587ant

any ideas when tickets go on sale?


----------



## -Kev-

The organisers have'nt even announced a date and venue yet as far as i know, i would say that anything you've heard so far is false info..


----------



## Kimo

Where are people getting date and venue from??

I've seen it in various forums but I'm not booking holiday till I know for definite


----------



## -Kev-

thin air until the organisers say something im assuming lol


----------



## BC911

Would indeed be nice if a date can be confirmed. I also have to plan my holidays with my colleagues ...


----------



## kartman

Im sure thats the date that is on the PVW wall calendar.


----------



## muzzer

Hopefully i will be able to make it this year, got so many people i need to say hello to


----------



## JacobDuBois

Can anyone give me insight to this event from their views. I've heard of it but only joining DW last year haven't attended one. Where have they been previously and are they worth going to?


----------



## WHIZZER

JacobDuBois said:


> Can anyone give me insight to this event from their views. I've heard of it but only joining DW last year haven't attended one. Where have they been previously and are they worth going to?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=265


----------



## Waxstock

Waxstock is 99.9% likely to be at Ricoh Arena again on the same weekend, which would be Sun 26th July 2015.

Inevitably there will be date clashes, but by keeping it on the same weekend it allows some form of continuity and for it to be 'planned around'.

The only reason there has been no official announcement is because Ricoh have not produced the contract yet, despite a meeting in late 2014, and we don't want to give a definite date until it is 100% definite. We also need to update the website with new info, work out trader packs and early bird ticket deals and sort hotel deals - this should hopefully take place in late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## JacobDuBois

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=265


Came back with no results Whizzer. I'll have a play with google just wanted multiple opinions on an existing thread. Cheers pal


----------



## -Kev-

JacobDuBois said:


> Came back with no results Whizzer. I'll have a play with google just wanted multiple opinions on an existing thread. Cheers pal


Link works for me, takes you to the Waxstock section of the forum which will show you what the last couple of shows have been about


----------



## JacobDuBois

-Kev- said:


> Link works for me, takes you to the Waxstock section of the forum which will show you what the last couple of shows have been about


Oh just Checked on my other phone and it was fine must have been tappatalk

Cheers


----------



## Kimo

Looks like it's now official on facebook


----------



## Naddy37

Hoping to go as per last year. Not holding out much hope. Too many others off work that day...


----------



## hobbs182

I'm buzzing and don't even know if I can get the time off work yet :/


----------

